
Open Content, An Idea Whose Time Has Come - pg
http://blogs.getty.edu/iris/open-content-an-idea-whose-time-has-come/
======
mw67
"As part of the download, we’ll ask for a very brief description of how you’re
planning to use the image. We hope to learn that the images will serve a broad
range of needs and projects."

I'll be interested to know how/why people could be interested in that as well.
I don't see any business to make out of that database, even though I like it
very much.

------
L4mppu
This should be standard instead of a news worthy feature.

